# Bite off question for you toothy critter guys



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Question ..... I'm a bass fisherman that has lost some rather expensive lures to pike and musky over the years. I don't really like the idea of using a wire leader for bass fishing because I think they are more line shy than musky or pike are. I was wondering if any of you guys have found that using braided line is enough to keep from getting bitten off, or do you use a wire leader even if you're using braided line? I lost a $22 lure to a pike at Mosquito last fall..... I replaced the lure over the winter, but I don't want to lose it to a pike this spring. 

Any thoughts, or helpful hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Try the new titanium wire that you can tie.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The titanim wire is where it is at, I use that stuff for pike and muskie on the fly. Lasts a long time as well...


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been told that they will blow through braid.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't target muskie but they find me. The first was caught on mono, after that I started using fluor leaders because I run in to them frequently. One more caught on the fluor leader, another on power pro braid. The fourth threw the white twister tail I was casting. 

If titanium lasts it might be worth looking into. If its good for salt I may give it a go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I don't target muskie but they find me. The first was caught on mono, after that I started using fluor leaders because I run in to them frequently. One more caught on the fluor leader, another on power pro braid. The fourth threw the white twister tail I was casting.
> 
> If titanium lasts it might be worth looking into. If its good for salt I may give it a go.
> 
> ...


Mr. Backlash what lb flurocarbon do you use? Anything under a 100lb and your lucky to get the fish in, that is not like having anything added. If the teeth touch even 100lb fluro or under it will be sliced just like if their teeth touch your 12lb mono.

Bass lures are made to be used on lighter tackle to achieve its action. You cannot have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know people that use 80 lb fluro leaders all the time for muskies and catch 50 to 70 fish a year on it. I think I remember one being lost between two guys and probably 100 fish. I don't use it, but I think to say it won't work is a little strong L K. I use 130 lb stealth leaders, but 80 lb will work just might be to big for bass lures.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> I know people that use 80 lb fluro leaders all the time for muskies and catch 50 to 70 fish a year on it. I think I remember one being lost between two guys and probably 100 fish. I don't use it, but I think to say it won't work is a little strong L K. I use 130 lb stealth leaders, but 80 lb will work just might be to big for bass lures.


I apologize for not getting my point clearer. 

Unless you use a heavy flurocarbon leader the fish will bite through. If the bass lure gets caught in the corner of a muskies mouth even 12lb mono will suffice. For sake of argument using 80lb plus flurocarbon leader will kill the he action of bass baits. The OP fishes for bass and occasionaly hooks into a fish with teeth. There is no way to have the same setup work for both. Catch a lot of bass and occasionaly lose a lure or kill the action of the lure and catch less bass but don't lose a lure.

When I throw bass rattlebaits in the spring I have to downsize my equipment to not hurt the action of the smaller bass bait. I use 50lb braid and a small 0.40 or so straight wire leader with no snaps or swivels.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Mr. Backlash what lb flurocarbon do you use? Anything under a 100lb and your lucky to get the fish in, that is not like having anything added. If the teeth touch even 100lb fluro or under it will be sliced just like if their teeth touch your 12lb mono.
> 
> Bass lures are made to be used on lighter tackle to achieve its action. You cannot have the best of both worlds.


First Muskie (45") was caught w/o a leader, 20# mono and she inhaled the lure. Mason had to cut the treble out of the back of her mouth. The line was nicked six inches up but didn't break, the little shad rap took a beating though. The other two were caught on 30# fluro leader, I cut one hook out, was able to remove the other, neither was in the jaw. The fourth spit the lure. 

Like I said, I don't target them but they find me. I'm just a little better prepared now. IF I targeted Muskie only I'd go out with heavier gear, but plenty do get caught by fishermen on light tackle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Unless you use a heavy flurocarbon leader the fish will bite through.


Muskie don't have interlocking teeth, they can't bite through it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Muskie don't have interlocking teeth, they can't bite through it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am going to have to rethink why I use a leader when I am already using 80-100lb braid.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> . Are you saying that a muskie's teeth cannot cut through 30lb flurocarbon?


No, I said they can't BITE through. There is a difference. 

He's looking for a solution to help him save some lures ( and some fish) while bass fishing. He's not looking to become a Muskie hunter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I appreciate all the replies guys ...... I'm really not worried about heavy line killing the action of the lure. I'd use either a loop knot, or a cross lock snap. Using either of those with heavy line won't significantly deaden the lures action. I looked into the titanium wire the first two responders mentioned. It seems you can actually tie knots with it. That sounds like it's going to be my best bet. 

I was hoping to hear straight braid would do the job though. I wanted to keep the number of knots to a minimum. I do love catching toothy critters ..... I just cringe whenever I get one to the boat and I can't see my lure. The first thing that flashes through my mind is .... pleasssssssssse don't bite off my expensive lure. Then when it's happened I feel bad that a fish is swimming around with a lure stuck inside their mouth. Neither are a good feeling. 

Thanks again guys........ much appreciated.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I am going to have to rethink why I use a leader when I am already using 80-100lb braid.


If muskie had interlocking teeth like blue fish you'd be using a metal leader. They have been know to nip off the end of fingers.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I used 80 to 100lb fluro leaders. I've had a musky bite through 80 in the net before.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol here's for sake of argument I use 50 # Floro leaders 12". Long and have never been bitten off and have had musky inhale the bait. 

As for the question your best to stay with mono it is way way more abrasion resistant than braid 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

I fish for BIG pike in Canada every year with Power-Pro and a 80lb Fluorocarbon leader and have caught hundreds between 30 and 44 inches... Never once been "bit off".. On the other hand there is a sports writer here in NE Ohio who very WRONGLY tells guys all the time not to use a leader for them if you use super braids.. That is crap IMHO!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

pikekilla said:


> I fish for BIG pike in Canada every year with Power-Pro and a 80lb Fluorocarbon leader and have caught hundreds between 30 and 44 inches... Never once been "bit off".. On the other hand there is a sports writer here in NE Ohio who very WRONGLY tells guys all the time not to use a leader for them if you use super braids.. That is crap IMHO!!


Me too. I use 60lb fluoro for pike and musky and never been bit off. I've had nicks in the leader and had to change it out, but no bite offs.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Bassbme said:


> Question ..... I'm a bass fisherman that has lost some rather expensive lures to pike and musky over the years. I don't really like the idea of using a wire leader for bass fishing because I think they are more line shy than musky or pike are. I was wondering if any of you guys have found that using braided line is enough to keep from getting bitten off, or do you use a wire leader even if you're using braided line? I lost a $22 lure to a pike at Mosquito last fall..... I replaced the lure over the winter, but I don't want to lose it to a pike this spring.
> 
> Any thoughts, or helpful hints would be greatly appreciated.


Its pretty much inevitable to happen Bassbme. Unless you decide to use a leader, I think you will have to accept the fact that you may be losing some lures to those toothy critters. To be honest with you thugh, I don't really think it is anything for you to be overly concerned about or something that would happen on a regular basis. I personally would be more concerned with using a heavy enough line that would ensure you landing those bigger fish. I have been using steel 7 strand coated wire leaders and 80# to 100# flouro leaders for years and caught a good many of muskie and pike. VERY rarely have I ever caught one thats teeth were slicing along the leader. Most of the fish nail the bait and never really get close to the leader. I know that your baits are smaller, but I'd just beef up you overall # test a bit and keep doing what you're doing. Good Luck!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

backlashed said:


> If muskie had interlocking teeth like blue fish you'd be using a metal leader. They have been know to nip off the end of fingers.


Those bluefish have a mouth full of razors. I caught one small blue last summer surf fly casting. After releasing the blue, I looked at my Clouser minnow. Half the hair was missing.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I've used the gore braid in 50# test. I never use a leader but after each fish check my line and retie if I see any fraying. Only lost one lure to a pike last season when it wrapped around a tree and had to cut line to free fish. But gets a little annoying when working the hotspots so then I use the tyger line in 15# test as a leader. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I use 80# Viscious braid and 130# florocarbon leaders. Works well on Muskies and Tarpon, too.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow !!....... once again thank you for all the replies and ideas guys. You've all been very helpful. ShutUpNFish, you make a good point. Normally when I hook a toothy critter I get them in the corner of the mouth, and I have no problems. It just seems that every time I hook one on a $20+ lure, they've got it down and out of view. 17 lb test is about the max I go on any single filament line, so it looks like it's either a leader or like you said ...... get used to losing a few lures from time to time. 

Once again, thanks a lot to all that replied. I knew I could get some good ideas from the guys that target fish with sharp teeth.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Unless I'm using small crank baits I haven't had much of an issue with the action of a lure using an #80 lb fluorocarbon leader


----------

